# Motor Issues



## HBilly1022 (Apr 5, 2016)

I haven't used the new mill in a while so today I decided to just turn it on and check out the new light I installed. It would try to start then kick the relay. I tried several times and got the same thing. It's like the motor is overloaded. I checked the belts and pulleys and they turn freely. I took the belts off and it started easily. Put the belts back on and the same thing. I did get it to start a couple of times and let it run for a while. I think the belts have taken a "set" from sitting but I don't think that should be a problem. I tried different belt tensions too. The weird thing is that everything was left exactly as I used it the last time. So why doesn't it work now.

Any one have any ideas. I checked the voltage at the outlet and there is 121 Volts to each side of the plug (total 240V).

I took a short video but can't figure out how to upload it.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 5, 2016)

disconnect the light.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 5, 2016)

bad capacitor


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry, my description is confusing. The light is a small LED drill press light and it is connected to a separate 120V outlet. The motor is on a 240V outlet and I am having issues with the motor.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 5, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> bad capacitor



I was thinking the same thing but this is a new motor that was shipped to me by the manufacturer, under warranty because the first motor was running hot and vibrating a lot. Maybe they got a whole shipment of bad motors. The dealer told me that he sold 3 of these machines on the same day. Of the 3 sold, I had a motor issue and another buyer's motor wouldn't even start.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 5, 2016)

it usually has a starter mechanical centrifugal mechanism or a starter capacitor..turn the switch and tap the motor...thats how i start my garbage disposal..lol...it has a mechanical starter


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 5, 2016)

the capacitor is not alway on the motor....mine is in the lathe block


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 5, 2016)

It does sound like a capacitor if it is single phase, and especially if the motor was Asian made.  As noted above, sometimes the centrifugal switch that engages the capacitor is sticky or has other problems.  Sometimes the capacitor is bad or the centrifugal switch has bad contacts.  240 volts at the wall is good, but what you ultimately need is voltage at the motor.  Pull the plug from the wall and look at all your wiring carefully, checking to make sure all the wires are screwed down tight and for any other problems.  Then plug it back in and check the voltage to the motor itself.  If it is good, then it is probably the capacitor or centrifugal switch or contactor.  If it is three phase, then probably wiring or switch or contactor problems.  The motor itself might also be bad, or the replacement motor has installation problems.  Look in the mirror for the answers to that one!  8^)


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 5, 2016)

So more investigation and I find that it is only an issue with the highest speed. The second highest speed works but the motor still labors a bit before it catches and takes off. In the highest speed it sounds like the belts are flopping around just before it kicks the relay. I can only find one spot where the belt rubs occasionally but it rubs in the same place for 2 other speeds too. I checked all the wires that I connected when installing the new motor and they are all tight. I tried tapping the motor, the switch box and the motor wiring connection box but no change. 

One thing that may be point to the issue is that the old motor would produce a bright blue flash every time it was started. Guessing that was the capacitor releasing its energy. This motor does not do that and is laboring to get up to speed.

It is Asian and single phase. It is dual voltage and is set up on a 15A 240V circuit. The motor is rated at 11A, 230V.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 5, 2016)

Since you had a problem with it new, I would call the vender.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 5, 2016)

what kind of lathe is it? pictures?


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 5, 2016)

It's a King PDM30 milling machine (RF30 clone). I have a video of it trying to start if someone can tell me how to upload it. I tried pasting it but no luck.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 5, 2016)

you can't load videos here.. you have to put it on you tube or something then link it


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 5, 2016)

http://www.use-enco.com/Machinery/105-1110.pdf


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 5, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> you can't load videos here.. you have to put it on you tube or something then link it



Thanks for that.



TOOLMASTER said:


> http://www.use-enco.com/Machinery/105-1110.pdf



That is identical to the owners manual I got with my mill. I see in the trouble shooting section there are several references to motor replacement for similar problems. Looks like time to go back to the dealer _again_.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 6, 2016)

Check ALL the wiring.


----------

